# Riktigt jobbigt med GRUB

## ragnwald

Hej!

Sitter här och installerar om gentoo för 3:e gången med samma resultat. Blir ju inte direkt gladare för varje gång problemet uppstår om man säger så  :Smile: 

När jag ska konfigurera grub i grubconsolen skriver jag "root (hd0,0)" som man ska, verkar funka... Den skriver ut att det är ext2 osv.. 

sedan när ja skriver "setup (hd0)" säger den: 

Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists...no 

Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists...no 

Error 15: File not found 

Grejen är den att filerna visst finns... Vad är fel, och vad kan jag göra åt saken? 

Partionen är mountad och filerna ligger under /boot/grub

Tacksam för svar.

----------

## troopern

är det (hd0,0) som är din boot partition ??.. jag fick det dära felet jag med. men det var av slarv då jag inte tänkte på att jag hade min /boot på en egen partition, kika på detta och se ifall det funkar om du har /boot som en egen (hd0,?) så bordet det fungera.

----------

## ragnwald

 *troopern wrote:*   

> är det (hd0,0) som är din boot partition ??.. jag fick det dära felet jag med. men det var av slarv då jag inte tänkte på att jag hade min /boot på en egen partition, kika på detta och se ifall det funkar om du har /boot som en egen (hd0,?) så bordet det fungera.

 

Men hd0,0 betyder ju /dev/hda1, som är min bootpartion... dessutom säger ju grub att det är en ext2.. och min bootpartion är den enda jag kör ext2 på..

----------

## nizZy

Har du chrootat än? så att /boot är /boot och dessa filer (stage1 mm) är på plats? Har du flera hårddiskar? Posta din /etc/fstab

----------

## ragnwald

 *nizZy wrote:*   

> Har du chrootat än? så att /boot är /boot och dessa filer (stage1 mm) är på plats? Har du flera hårddiskar? Posta din /etc/fstab

 

Jag har chrootat.. (chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash) och kört env-update..

Bifogar här min /etc/fstab:

```
/dev/hda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime      1 1

/dev/hda3      /      ext3      noatime         0 0

/dev/hda2      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro      0 0

proc         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

```

blev lite rörigt =)

----------

## btg308

Har du möjligen nånting SCSI/IDE-RAID eller så i burken som BIOS tror ligger före i bootkedjan? Isf så blir den hd0 i grub... 

Du kom ihåg att mounta /mnt/gentoo/boot innan du tarade upp tjärbollen från skivan (så inte filerna ligger i katalogen /boot på hda3 istf i roten på hda1)?

När du är inne i grub i consolen kan du skriva setup (hd0,<TAB> så får du en lista på alla partitioner som grub ser.

Annars kan jag bara tipsa om att grub inte ser skillnad på ext2 och ext3 (de har ju samma partitionssiffra) utan rapporterar båda som ext2.

----------

## bos_mindwarp

Jag hade samma problem, fast min /boot är på /dev/hdb1 och ext2, resten är reiserfs/swap. Första disken är windows partitionerna.

Lessnade och installerade lilo...

----------

## Loke^

Du ska inte setuppa bootpartitionen, utan ROOT..

..tror jag  :Very Happy: 

Den letar ju efter /boot/grub/foo/bar, eller hur?

root(hd0,2)

setup(hd0)

borde det vara för dej..

----------

## Loke^

Jag har nämligen likadan /etc/fstab, och [ovanstående] funkade för mej.

glöm inte att lägga till vga=791 och hdc=ide-scsi om hdc är ev. cdbrännare

----------

## koenig

 *Loke^ wrote:*   

> Du ska inte setuppa bootpartitionen, utan ROOT..
> 
> ..tror jag 

 

Det är boot-partitionen som skall setuppas; GRUB vill hitta kernel och starta den. Parametrarna till kernel innehåller root-partitionen så kernel vet varifrån den vill starta. GRUBs enda intresse är att hitta en kernel och ladda den.

 *Quote:*   

> Den letar ju efter /boot/grub/foo/bar, eller hur?
> 
> 

 

Du kan lika gärna skriva /grub/foo/bar. Om du tittar i din /boot-katalog hittar du en symbolisk länk som heter "boot" och pekar på "." vilket gör att "/boot/grub/..." är samma som /grub/...".

Länken är med för att underlätta tror jag, dvs. göra att referenser till filerna som GRUB vill ha är samma som om du ville komma åt dem från Gentoo. Ibland tror jag att det förvirrar med än det underlättar.

----------

## pipan

 *koenig wrote:*   

> Du kan lika gärna skriva /grub/foo/bar. Om du tittar i din /boot-katalog hittar du en symbolisk länk som heter "boot" och pekar på "." vilket gör att "/boot/grub/..." är samma som /grub/...". 

 

Precis som koenig skrev så finns det en symlänk, det kan mycket väl vara denna som ställer till det. Jag fick samma fel förut, men när jag fixade länken så funkade allt fint. Så mitt tips är att kolla att det verkligen finns en länk som heter boot och pekar på .

----------

## Lilltiger

Att notera här är att grub inte fungerar som devfs, hda är inte samma som hd0 i grub. hd0 i grub är den hd som ligger som bootas ifrån i bios.

Så även om du har hdn som secondary salve men väljer att bootaifrån den i bios så kommer den att heta hd0. Mendans bootar du ifrån cd:n så kommer den troligen heta något annat.

Testa att köra:

setup (hd0,0)

setup(hd0,1)

setup(hd0,2)

osv över alla partioner på den diska å sen gör samma på hd1 osv.. för att se om det kan vara så att grub fånar sig. :)

----------

